# Bush W/Fuzzy Branches?



## Peacock

There are several of these weird bushes on the side of our yard...I took some pics but they didn't turn out very good. I'll describe it as best as I can.

The bushes/shrubs are large - 6-8' tall. There are two types of branch on each bush; the older branches have gray bark, the new ones, many of which seem to grow straight out of the ground, are brown and bristly, sort of remind me of new deer antlers. The bristles are too stiff to be called "hairs" but still fairly soft, and brush off the branch when touched. There are some stiffer thorns, too. The leaves that are just now beginning to come in are compound - several small leaves to each stem, and there are many smaller buds that may be developing flowers. The new leaves are reddish. 

Any ideas?


----------



## Wildcrofthollow

Best guess is bristly locust (Robina hispida). If it has purple flowers on it fairly soon, (May to June-ish), then that would about clinch it. Bristly locust is very closely related to black locust (Robina pseudoacacia)


----------



## Peacock

Yep...I did some more googling and sure enough, it's acacia rose. Should be very pretty! Kind of invasive, though, just like the honeysuckle that's overtaking the yard too!


----------

